# First UK/US meetup ever?



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

We went to Wales this weekend to celebrate Magic's 10th birthday. Met up with Mist and Welshgold on Sunday morning at Swansea Beach. Weather was terrible but the 10 golden retrievers didn't mind a bit. Video is not the best but I wanted to prove we did it! We are hoping to do it again in the future with better weather for some of Welshgolds fabulous pictures.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wq_xFy0pEs


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

That's brilliant Chris looks like you all had a great time, so pleaded that you posted the video as I was disappointed Graham and Tracey were unable to take their amazing photos.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I just put a few pictures on the Magic's 10th birthday thread. Not the best quality since they were from my video camera while hiding under my umbrella. Still need to get some waterproofs!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Doesn't look like the dogs minded the weather! How was clean up afterwards?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant vid and that weather did look a bit grim, but all those telling wagging tales are saying woohooo


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What a lovely time they all had!! Yes Chris, I agree you're in the UK now, time to get some serious waterproofs!!! I have no idea which dogs were which, but they all looked lovely!

Maybe if you meet up nearer Bristol end of the M4 I could come along next time??


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow! That's alot of goldens!  Looks like they had a great time, despite the weather!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

looks like a great time was had by all
let me know when your doing it again and we shall do our best to come and join you 
I work every other weekend but am sure I could get a day off if a day out clashed with work lol


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Gosh all those GR's together, heaven! Like Tanya I couldn't work out which was which or who belonged to who. What a shame about the weather. 
Tracey, did you have all gs there??


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Lol, look how bedraggled i looked , it was lovely to finally put a face to a user name. love the video, managed to spot my three hogging the limelight, only wish the weather had been nicer for you.

Tanya I suggested a visit to Bream next time, also think it's about time for a Coventry meet up, (i think Alfie's dad, goldensmum, magiclover, powderpuff and ruby'smom are all in that area.

Patsy i only took three, Oliver Gracie & Gabby, (Alfie has virtual no recall and left Jazz home to keep him company). Graham brought his five. Misty, Daisy, Gracie, Allez and Elvis


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what a fun video to watch! all those happy waggy tails!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh I loved, loved, loved watching that!! WISH I could have made the (very long) trip there to play too! My god the weather looks horrid, hope it didn't dampen any spirits (definitley not any of the dogs by the looks of it!) So what did Magic and Jazz think to their new Welsh friends? Ive never seen a UK type golden next to fully fledged American goldens...were the differences in looks very clear? I can't tell who is who at all from the vid!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a fun filled golden day that looked like!! Sunshine or not


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> oh I loved, loved, loved watching that!! WISH I could have made the (very long) trip there to play too! My god the weather looks horrid, hope it didn't dampen any spirits (definitley not any of the dogs by the looks of it!) So what did Magic and Jazz think to their new Welsh friends? Ive never seen a UK type golden next to fully fledged American goldens...were the differences in looks very clear? I can't tell who is who at all from the vid!


 
Magic and Jazz loved meeting their new friends! It's hard to say if there were any striking differences in the dogs. Lots of color variety and they were all soaking wet. There were so many wiggling bodies you could hardly tell which one was yours. :


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Chris, that was a brilliant way to celebrate Magic's birthday! Can't say as the humans look too pleased with the nasty weather, but the pups sure had fun. Who was the brave doggie swimming pretty far out?


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Tracey if you go to bream let me know even I could drive there I think:doh:


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Chris, that was a brilliant way to celebrate Magic's birthday! Can't say as the humans look too pleased with the nasty weather, but the pups sure had fun. Who was the brave doggie swimming pretty far out?


 
Hard to say. They were all out there at one time or another chasing after a ball or stick. Couldn't keep track of them. :


----------



## weedrea (Mar 29, 2009)

Have any of you got tips for getting the sand out of your dogs fur after a trip to the beach?! Brodie hates the hair dryer, so its usually a towel dry, and I put a T-shirt on him (seems to work for drying him quicker).....then it's a case of vacuum cleaner and dustpan and brush out to clear all the sand from around the house. It gets a bit of a pain because he's at the beach most days this year.....any tips?!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

weedrea said:


> Have any of you got tips for getting the sand out of your dogs fur after a trip to the beach?! Brodie hates the hair dryer, so its usually a towel dry, and I put a T-shirt on him (seems to work for drying him quicker).....then it's a case of vacuum cleaner and dustpan and brush out to clear all the sand from around the house. It gets a bit of a pain because he's at the beach most days this year.....any tips?!


I towel dry mine before going home, then baby gate them in their room with a couple of large vet beds for them to roll around on, they also catch most of the sand for me to shake out over the garden. My furries also have towelling coats to wear, once they are almost dried out i brush as much sand out of there coats before letting back into the rest of the house 

link to their coats, if i was a bit more practical, I'm sure i could make my own http://www.countrymun.com/dog-clothing/dog-coats/the-wet-wrap-dog-coat.html


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't get the video here at work, but by reading your posts, it sounds like it was a great time! Obviously the doggies didn't care that it was raining - I bet it made for LOTS of ZOOMIES!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That was so much fun to watch!


----------

